
Taxing Capital Gains: A Judgment on Employee vs. Investor Value-Added - joelhaus
http://therichmonder.blogspot.com/2010/05/tax-capital-gains-at-same-rate-as.html
======
joelhaus
Today, Mark Cuban asked >> "What business is Wall Street in?"
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1332422>)

At a fundamental level, Wall Street seeks to match the demand for capital
(investors) with the supply of capital (savers).

To encourage responsible execution of the duty, the government has two primary
tools: regulation and taxation. IMO, the system requires three important
changes to achieve this:

1) _Transparency_

Require more disclosure from brokers.

2) _Education_

Basic finance and economics should be a required part of every curriculum.

3) _Tax short-term capital gains_

Certain industries require funding on a short-term basis, so this must be done
carefully. The most difficult proposal to effectively implement, but also the
one with the most potential to have an immediate and positive impact.
Fortunately, the government has already determined that short term investments
are less desirable (hence the higher tax rate).

In contrast with this article, here is the other predominant perspective on
this matter: [http://hotair.com/archives/2010/05/03/video-six-reasons-
to-r...](http://hotair.com/archives/2010/05/03/video-six-reasons-to-repeal-
the-capital-gain-tax/)

